# The Wolf Among Us [Telltale Games]



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2013)

Polygon said:
			
		

> Within the first five minutes of The Wolf Among Us, players witness a violent scene between a man and a woman. The scene isn't gratuitous, and the writers at Telltale Games have re-worked it over and over again so it conveys the point of the scene without being outright gross. But it's still confronting to see, even if most of the violence is implied.
> 
> Playing as Bigby — the human form of The Big Bad Wolf — players walk in on the Woodsman from Little Red Riding Hood hitting the mysterious woman. She's bruised. It's a tense and uncomfortable moment — as it should be, and it feels heavy — as it is. But players aren't powerless. In The Wolf Among Us, the player is Bigby — the sheriff of Fabletown, a Fable whose reputation precedes him. He is feared. The player is feared. In the confronting grim world where The Wolf Among Us takes place, it pays to not play as yourself. It is far more interesting and effective to be Bigby.
> 
> Based on the comic series Fables by writer Bill Willingham, The Wolf Among Us is Telltale's five-episode series, which is intended to be canon and takes place before the comic series begins. As sheriff of Fabletown, Bigby is in charge of keeping the peace between other Fables that have found their way into the modern world. In The Wolf Among Us, he is tasked with investigating a grizzly murder.



​


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2013)

Let's hope this is more _The Walking Dead_ and less _CSI: Hard Evidence_.

Or _CSI: Deadly Intent_.

Or _CSI: Fatal Conspiracy_.

Or _Jurassic Park: The Game_.

Or... yeah...


----------



## Mako (Mar 27, 2013)

> “Through an evolution of our approach to choice and consequence, we can further explore the complexity of each and every iconic character in a universe rich with untold history from the darkest sides of the storybooks.”



Sounds promising. I'll keep a close eye on this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2013)

i wanna play this game :/


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 27, 2013)

If its anywhere as good as The Walking Dead im in


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> Let's hope this is more _The Walking Dead_ and less _CSI: Hard Evidence_.
> 
> Or _CSI: Deadly Intent_.
> 
> ...




Let's just hope it's more like The Walking Dead and less like everything else they've made.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 27, 2013)

But Sam and Max 3rd season was great.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 27, 2013)

Back to the future was awesome though.

Mainly because of the story, but that was the shit !


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2013)

I think Telltale knows they set the bar really high after TWD, so they need to step their overall game up. They should have made the money to be able to afford the talent to do that, right? I don't give a shit about the comic Fables, but its got the Telltale name on it so I'll pay attention.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't ruin Fables


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds good.

Better than the shit that's out currently besides a couple exceptions, at least.

I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2013)

some pics and preview: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (May 8, 2013)

If they do as good as they did with TWD, this could be promising.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Wow, I never read that particular comic before but those screenshots look like very classic comic stuff. Especially the coloring.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)

I forgot there was a trailer for this


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll just add that in the OP

grats on ?zil btw


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 3, 2013)

easy pray for Achievement/Trophies hunters.


----------



## Slice (Sep 4, 2013)

> Based on the comic series Fables by writer Bill Willingham, [...]


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2013)

Ep 1 is coming out this Friday on PC/Mac/Xbox, a bit later for PS3


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 11, 2013)

GT's Review of Episode 1: Faith


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2013)

No Mac version yet? 
Spending money will have to wait then.


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2013)

Silly story but a very decent execution. Hyped up for the next episode.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2013)

What was silly? Well wait, you said walking dead was just okay right? Not to dismiss your views, just know how to compare them to mine.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't have the game. but watching first episode on youtube. I may get in the winter will be cheaper then i hope.
Looks very interesting game.


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> What was silly? Well wait, you said walking dead was just okay right? Not to dismiss your views, just know how to compare them to mine.



Its Fairy Tales + Highlander + a cheap detective story. Nothing really special but I do like the much improved quick time events and the ability to be a complete asshole.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, it's Fables comics...have you've read them? That's what they've always been haha.


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2013)

Nope but playing the game didnt make me want to read them.

Its the same for Sin City, 300, V for Vendetta, etc, I enjoy them but the transition to still art just doesnt work well for me XD


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh wait. I remember this comic from when I used to ditch class to read ultimates, v for vendetta and animorphs. fuck yeah, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Its the same for Sin City, 300, *V for Vendetta*, etc, I enjoy them but the transition to still art just doesnt work well for me XD



Prefering the "V for Vendetta" movie to the book? 
What is this, i dont even...


Steam says "Mac version coming soon". All is well in the world.
*preorders*


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2013)

I didnt mean that. What I meant was after watching the movies I didnt want to read the comic books. I have no idea which one is better, I just dont have the motivation to read them.


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh ok i misread that. I never really liked the adaption but love the graphic novel. For me its the opposite it didnt really work that good as a film.
But it is one of the better Moore movie adaptions out there.


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought this because The Walking Dead was friggin amazing. So far, I liked it. The concept is pretty hilarious, the mystery is good for a first episode, but not ground-breaking... And the ending is going to make the wait for the next episode _very _difficult


... And I loved V for Vendetta


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 14, 2013)

I think I'm going to wait a bit with this. Wait for a couple of eps, then get it.

also, for TWD fans



and on FB they posted



> Ready for Season Two of The Walking Dead: The Game? Telltale Games will be revealing details later this month, and there won't be long to wait after that for the season premiere!


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2013)

How much is the season pass for this?


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2013)

23€

No idea how much it is in the US


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 15, 2013)

Gene said:


> How much is the season pass for this?




Hopefully this answers your question



> The first episode is titled Faith, and is available on the Xbox marketplace for $4.99, and a Season Pass will run you $14.99 and will net you all five episodes. On PC, the episode is available as part of a season pass for $24.99. The game will also be coming to the PlayStation Network in North America on October 15th for $4.99/$19.99 as an individual purchase or Season Pass respectively.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2013)

The comics are incredible, by the way. Hopefully the game does them justice


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 18, 2013)

Fucking hell EP 1's cliffhanger.Just....what the fuck?O____O

I'm loving this so far.Can hardly wait for the next EP to be out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2013)

It's awesome, more than to my interest then another zombie game.


----------



## Dragash1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Episode 2 is out guys.

Great episode, nice twist at the begining.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Snow still being alive great work Telltale.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2014)

A very disappointing episode, feels like Telltale dropped their game. Not excited anymore for the next ones. This one had

worse story

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate it when they pull punches. Should I care about a troll? No wonder they do their best to try to make me, fat chance. When you dont have the balls to up the stakes you get a thumbs down from me.




worse investigations

*Spoiler*: __ 



The last one, the peak moment, the big revelation.....was crap. Is this guy really a detective? Because that was what I was promised. After I found the apple it was immediately clear what was happening, yet he and the game needed 3 hints to establish this simple fact? And in the end the culprit is revealed by pure chance. Good job.




worse choices

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like you can only choose to be a jerk or a nice guy. Thats it, no grey area, no complicated choices. I felt like going on  autopilot, kind of like in the last episodes of The Walking Dead but there at least they had the balls to keep the blood flowing, nothing of the sort here.




worse trailers for the new episode

*Spoiler*: __ 



What was the point of showing the transformation in the end of episode 1? Now I see the same shit, so what should I expect, this scene to be played in the very last episode? Also I remember one of the scenes in the trailer for episode 2 which gave a major hint towards who is gonna be the bad guy. No, this scene didnt play there. It also felt very disjointed, further decreasing my interest.




Sorry but to me this game is like an afterthought, the cool elements are gone and I didnt even have the desire to be mean towards kids and grieving sisters. At least that scene with opening the door in the brothel while they were fucking inside was pure gold. No worries, its my job to do that


----------



## creative (Feb 7, 2014)

Rios said:


> A very disappointing episode, feels like Telltale dropped their game. Not excited anymore for the next ones. This one had
> 
> worse story
> 
> ...




The problem with episode two is that is more fan service for people who read and collect the fables comics. People like me. I dont mind seeing bluebeard or Jack again, but I can see why seeing all these fables crawling out of the woodwork would turn off some players after the fast, dark opener on episode one.

Also Rios, to sorta answer your question bigby is totally ass at being a detective the first few chapters in the comics actually lampshade on why the wolfmans shittyness.

Bigby is basically a fucked up john wayne channeling jack bauer from 24.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2014)

About chapter 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The little mermaid broke my heart, I gave her my money and if Georgie ever lays a single finger on her hair, I will unleash the beast within.  Told the guy to fuck off when he was being mean to her.




I love this game, I think I am going to make a 3rth run.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2014)

As a year long Fables reader i didnt like E2 as much. Jack cameo was fun though.
I hope they pick up steam again and make E3 onwards more like the first one.

I heard a rumor there were majo rewrites in the story because too many people figured out who the killer was after episode 1. That would explain why basically nothing from the preview made it into the episode. 

Also i dont feel like i really have a choice how to act.
I've known Bigby for over 130 issues now and whenever i try to do something he wouldnt it feels wrong. :


----------



## Weapon (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm really interested in getting this, How do you guys think it compares to TWD?

My friend said it's already better after one episode, interested in hearing some thoughts on this comparison.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2014)

Episode 1 was just as good.
Episode 2 was worse.
There arent any more out yet.

I would at least wait until the next Steam sale to pick it up at a discount.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2014)

I liked the little Mermaid, I hope nothing bad happens to her .

Are the comics any good? I got intrigued by them, what's the title?


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2014)

Its simply called "Fables". Its first story arc is called "Legends in Exile"
To quote myself:



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Everything you need to know:
> 
> - Fairy tale characters are real
> - They live in other worlds connected to ours
> ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its simply called "Fables". Its first story arc is called "Legends in Exile"
> To quote myself:



Sounds neat! I will definitely check them out. Altough I am afraid that it may spoil my view on the game or something.

Its the characters relations in the game similar to those on the comic book?


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2014)

They are. The game won't spoil anything regarding the comics but the other way round its not as easy. e.G. if they decide to bring a character into mortal danger a comic reader would know that he will survive.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> They are. The game won't spoil anything regarding the comics but the other way round its not as easy. e.G. if they decide to bring a character into mortal danger a comic reader would know that he will survive.



Ahh shenanigans. I think the game its pretty pointless to the comic readers if this game wont be its own story/universe whatever. And also the "oh that didnt happen in the comics so, sorry that wont happen" crap, I want some romance but they tell me that no cause its not in the comics and stuff, I want something to happen with Snow or Nerissa but if that aint in the comics we are screwed right? thats lame.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm the only one to finish this? Loved Mary, should've gotten more screentime


----------



## Slice (Aug 4, 2014)

Mary had enough screentime but as a one shot villain i also liked her.

What i didnt like was the trial at the witching well. The story is like "The people need to decide what to do" and then there are about 7 persons present. They could have at least put in some non speaking other Fables. It looked so empty and forced - especially when you know who else should have been present.


----------

